# job seaker



## Goodness1991 (Oct 28, 2015)

Good day people
l am recent graduate form the University of south africa and l would love to move to either Canada Australia or Newzealand to look for a job please help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

For NZ in particular try :-
Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me
Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed

Unable to comment for the other countries. You'll have to ask in the specific forums.


----------



## Goodness1991 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for your help what about internships and scholarships


----------

